# Congrats To the New Dad!



## MadMadWorld (Mar 21, 2015)

May you enjoy the sleepless nights and all the great moments with your son Deadheadskier!


----------



## mriceyman (Mar 21, 2015)

Congrats! My kid finally learned how to sleep.. Only took 11 months lol


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Mar 21, 2015)

Nice.  I think he may done for the year.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2015)

congrats!!

 a new and very exciting chapter of your life begins now.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks everyone.  As only parents can understand, it's a feeling of love and joy beyond anything I've ever felt before.  Mom and son are happy and healthy.  

Snowed his first two days of life!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 21, 2015)

Happy news ! Great to hear!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 21, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Snowed his first two days of life!



That's a good sign!

Welcome DHS 2.0.  Congrats to the whole family!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 21, 2015)

Congrats ...perfect timing for Ski season , I see many ski birthday parties in the future.


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 21, 2015)

Congrats... A new skier/rider joins the ranks.


----------



## witch hobble (Mar 21, 2015)

Congrats.  Sleep while you can.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 22, 2015)

Congrats! How old will he be before he stands on ski?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 22, 2015)

He's turning 2 days old in 4 minutes.  I'll be looking to get him started on a conditioning program when we get home from the hospital in a couple hours.  

Do you think people will look at me funny at the gym if I have him crawling on the treadmill next to me by summer?


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 22, 2015)

Congrats DHS!! Truer words have very be spoken! And,

Sleep, we don't need no stinking sleep!!


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 22, 2015)

Congrats, enjoy every minute, they grow up fast.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 22, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> He's turning 2 days old in 4 minutes.  I'll be looking to get him started on a conditioning program when we get home from the hospital in a couple hours.
> 
> Do you think people will look at me funny at the gym if I have him crawling on the treadmill next to me by summer?



Wouldn't that required you to go there as well?


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 22, 2015)

Congrats DHS !

Yes Sleep is over rated !


----------



## drjeff (Mar 22, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------



## JimG. (Mar 22, 2015)

Congrats to mom, dad and baby!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 22, 2015)

MMW, I can assure you dhs has a fitness plan in motion and will bounce back next year in epic ski off condition.

Thanks again everyone.  Shea Padraic came home today healthy as can be.  Enjoying his new posse.


----------



## hammer (Mar 22, 2015)

Congrats to you and the family.


----------



## marcski (Mar 22, 2015)

Congrats. Kids rule!


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 23, 2015)

Congrats DHS, you'll be a great Dad. Savor the moments, they seem to become adults in the blink of an eye. Glad all in the family are well.


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 23, 2015)

belated congrats... and enjoy the sleep while you can!!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 23, 2015)

Congrats DHS!


----------



## Abominable (Mar 23, 2015)

Nice work!


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 23, 2015)

Congrats- enjoy all the little moments, they're awesome.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 23, 2015)

Congrats  DHS....


----------

